# Minum Slingshot From Flippinout Nate



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

The build of the slingshot has a spalted poplar core, arctic blue dymalux with Shedua palmswells






Thanks for watching... in your air cooled room









LGD


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

lol hard to talk when getting sweat stings into your eyes . iv been getting 107 on avg here in temperature . i see that your shooting has improved . to me , that top slot attachment seems to work a lot like tabs . good video, keep it going .


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Sweet slingshot! Great shooting.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good video, Duck. Real nice slingshot. You're pretty good with that thing aren't you?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys

@imp.. i tell you what its hotter than dog nuts out there, I dont know if it was as hot as where you are at, but a fatty like me it doesnt matter, Hot is Hot









@Dayhiker, you know what, it is fun to shoot and easy to be consistant with... I ws going to say I love the low forks, but that is only half true, I love all slingshots.

LGD


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Great video, Geo. That slingshot is really interesting and pretty to boot. Like your videos a lot!

Great shooting, too. I find it extremely difficult to shoot without fork-tip aiming - it's a black art to me!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

*Nice!!! What a good video!! And your shooting is very accurate...to be honest, if it was me, I would have trouble just to shoot inside the catchbox







*
*But I think I can beat you in something: my resistance to heat







For me, the torture is called Winter time...ah,ah,ah*
*Cheers!!!*


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Quercusuber said:


> *Nice!!! What a good video!! And your shooting is very accurate...to be honest, if it was me, I would have trouble just to shoot inside the catchbox
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha,, I'm even worse in the winter









Thanks for the cooment

LGD


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

thats really a nice design from Nathan, like a wide mouth PFS, and since its larger it looks like a better fit for the hand! thanks for the vid LGD


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice and interesting design. Nathan is a master, "in nomen omen". Nice video too. Thanks for sharing Duck.


----------

